# The Parakeet



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 15, 2005)

Bill walked into the paint section of the hardware store and says to 
the assistant, "I'd like a pint of canary-yellow paint."

"Certainly," says the clerk.  "Mind if I ask why you need it?"

"My parakeet," says Bill.  "See, I want to enter him in a canary contest. 
He sings so sweetly that I know he's sure to win."

"Well, you can't do that!" the assistant says.  "The chemicals in the paint 
will almost certainly kill the poor thing!"

"No, they won't."

"Listen, man, I'll bet you ten bucks your parakeet dies if you try to paint 
him."

"You're on!" Bill says.

Two days later Bill comes back looking very sheepish and puts ten bucks on 
the counter in front of the clerk.

"So the paint killed your bird?"

"Indirectly," Bill sighs.  "He seemed to handle the paint okay, but he 
didn't survive the sanding between coats."


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2005)

ow.....


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

aww ...but the paint didnt kill it


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 15, 2005)

*rimshot*

LOL!


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2005)

poor bird.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm calling PETA...


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm calling PETA...


THOSE PEOPLE ARE PSYCHO!

I'm a vegetarian and even I don't like them...


----------



## Silat Student (Apr 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm calling PETA...


People Eating Tasty Animals? http://mtd.com/tasty/


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

OK, now you're in trouble too!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> OK, now you're in trouble too!


May as well put me on that list too...I'm going canoeing for smallmouth bass on the James River this weekend and as the PETA heads say..."Fish feel pain".  I can't wait to put a hurtin' on them.

((Really, I'm a catch and release kinda guy.  At least that's what I've done with women to this point  ))


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

Fish, worms...it's a whole world of pain!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 18, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> ((Really, I'm a catch and release kinda guy. At least that's what I've done with women to this point  ))


LOL!!!


----------

